# ready planning huge diy tank build. input wanted!!!



## jessielevi (Feb 3, 2014)

Im looking foreward to a huge tank build... Like 8 foot long and 30 or 36 tal.And wide.. Thinkin custom diy built in background and under tank sump... Any good info or tips would be great! I am a wood working cabinet builder by trade. I have family connections for glass. What do you think?


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I think 36 inch wide would be great. But I'd shy away from something so deep unless your going with angles or discus. I can barely reach the bottom in the front of a 30 inch deep tank. And cant reach the back bottom at all. Maybe not a big deal if you going with just rock for décor. But maintenance might be a real challenge....Especially with a 36 inch deep tank.


----------



## jessielevi (Feb 3, 2014)

I was leaning tward 36 wide and 30 deep mostly cause i've been researching tank builds and everyone seems to get worried about the shear forse on the bottom seams when the water gets deeper than 36". Because of that, i figured i would save myself the worries and stop at 30" deep.


----------



## jessielevi (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm thinkin about a rimless or rimmed 200-400 gallon tank... Prob 8 foot long 16 deep and 24 high... I know this is a collasal huge project but i'm in!!! Pick me! I wanna do this right the first time... Any help or sugestions would be great!!! THANX AGAIN GUYS??? lookin forhelp with filter.. Most likely sump... And anyone ever done a build this big???


----------



## jessielevi (Feb 3, 2014)

I was wonderin... What is the proper size for a sump in relation to the main tank? Or proportions


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php
Here is a site that will tell you how much water volume you will have. Just a little info for thought.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

First of all I have to say that I'm jealous because the options for stocking and aquascaping a tank that big are amazing.

A few things to think about before you nail down the dimensions:
1) Can your floor support the weight? - If it's on a concrete slab in the main floor/basement, should be no problem, but otherwise you should look into it when going above 200 gallons.
2) How will you do water changes?  - make sure a water source and drain are nearby.
3) What type of fish are you planning to stock? - Depending on the type, going taller or wider will be best.

Lastly - I've never built a tank, but I think rimless will be structurally impossible with a tank that big because you'll need at least one or maybe two center braces to prevent bowing.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

jessielevi said:


> I was wonderin... What is the proper size for a sump in relation to the main tank? Or proportions


I can't help you with tank size/glass issues. If you like the rimless look and yours won't support that , you could look into Eurobracing - that's where you have a horizontal lip running around the top perimeter of the tank. It's like you intended a glass lid and then cut almost all of it out.

As for the sump size, as large as you can physically fit into your cabinet. A good minimum guideline is 20% of the main tank volume, but more is definitely better.

I assume with a monster like this you're going to drill it to put the sump underneath? Make sure you're using large enough bulkheads and fittings. You'll probably want to use 2" pipes, and a few of them, to handle your tank outflow.

Here's a great article on large aquarium setup that will help you think through the factors and come up with some specific questions: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/large_setups.htm It's a little bit oriented to marine systems, but the principles of flow, circulation, water quality, and plumbing are all identical.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I been thinking of doing a large tank someday. Check out youbube, there are several guys that have done them and show you do's and don'ts. I have had my eye one down at a local hospital in the main lobby. Almost 1800 gals and is behind the info desk and you can go around back and see it too. Awesome tank, maybe a little big for me but a guy can dream.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Keep in mind that the deeper the tank, the thicker the glass will need to be. Thicker glass is more expensive and reduces visibility compared to thinner. As mentioned, by many already, even a 30" deep tank is hard to work in, more so if it is also very deep, front to back. The deeper ( taller) the tank the more difficult (and expensive) it is to light. Lots to consider and I am sure others will chime in with their opinions and experiences.


----------

